# Camping Cheques Update!!



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi All.
I know the camping cheque price rise has probably been discussed before  
But with the pound and euro at the rate they are the review on the 9th of Jan is bound to increase the price to even more than the current £11.95 per cheque :roll:

http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/en/

So I thought it was worth highlighting for anyone who might be in need of them this year...... :idea: 
Hope this saves someone some money... 8) 
We bought 50 before Christmas & it has saved us a packet already  (especially on 11 for 14's etc)

Regards Catherine

*
Update 9th of January copy & paste for accuracy*


> At a meeting today, 9th January, we decided to charge a currency surcharge on all Cheques purchased from midnight tonight.
> As the value of Sterling against the Euro has dropped so significantly since 15th September when we fixed our prices we have decided to increase the price of Camping Cheques to £13.40 (a supplement of £1.45 against previously published prices) with effect from midnight on 9th January. This increase will apply to new orders only and will not be charged retrospectively if you have already ordered Cheques from us.
> 
> For the time being, the currency supplement will NOT be charged for ferry-inclusive bookings and our current Early Booking Offer which closes on 31st January remains unaltered.
> ...


So after midnight tonight £13.40...Hope this helps a few more members :idea: 
Regards Catherine


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Camping Cheques NOW £11.95 REVIEW ON 9th Jan !!!!!!*

Thanks, Catherine.
Just ordered mine.
Bob


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Camping Cheques NOW £11.95 REVIEW ON 9th Jan !!!!!!*



Bob45 said:


> Thanks, Catherine.
> Just ordered mine.
> Bob


Hi Bob.
Glad to help 8) 
Cant see them going down in price  
Happy new year
Best wishes Catherine


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes well worth doing; we have a gold card and hold 12 on there from 2007 - we only used 2 in 2008, (not many sites in Germany). :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Catherine

Yes I posted this elsewhere a couple of weeks ago-no harm in a reminder though!

Bear in mind also that if you have a Gold Card unused cheques last four years!

Nowt to lose really :wink:


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Camping Cheques NOW £11.95 REVIEW ON 9th Jan !!!!!!*

Hi Telbell.
I thought a new thread justified too as the pound seems to be going one way at the moment  
Cheers


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I thought a new thread justified too


Certainly!

...and a Happy & stress-free New Year to you x :wink:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thank you for your advice we are touring spain france for about 4 mnths in march and have bought acsi card but find the sites are around 15 uros looking at the camping cheques sites and prices they look the better deal so have bought some and like you say if we dont use them this time they will do again and it saves haveing all your eggs in one basket?? had a long lay in bed this morning looking at sites ? sad life inst it spending kids inheritence tomnjune


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Camping Cheques NOW £11.95 REVIEW ON 9th Jan !!!!!!*



tomnjune said:


> thank you for your advice we are touring spain france for about 4 mnths in march and have bought acsi card but find the sites are around 15 uros looking at the camping cheques sites and prices they look the better deal so have bought some and like you say if we dont use them this time they will do again and it saves haveing all your eggs in one basket?? had a long lay in bed this morning looking at sites ? sad life inst it spending kids inheritence tomnjune


Hi tomnjune.
You are quite right, now that ACSI is 15 euros & camping cheques £11.95 (Given the current exchange rate :roll: ) It makes camping cheques a worthwhile option...especially before the review on the 9th :? 
I am glad someone else has found this posting worthwhile & thanks for your response...all the best..Catherine

NB.There's also the added bonus that some sites still do 6 for 7 & 11 for 14 nights etc......We did a 23 for 30 at LA MANGA and it was quite a saving compared to having to do a 90+days of the sites own rates...... 8)


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

received our cheques this morning with book of sites big problem now as they all seem good and we cannot decide which to stop at, but as we hope to be away about 4mnths iam sure we will have fun trying a few ?

as you say a very good saving thank you .
tomnjune


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers for the heads up - just bought 15 - should balance out risk with ACSI.

Next trip planning on bringing much more food with us (aka tesco 37p value chocolate digestives  rather the €5 a pack we saw here!) and more wild camping and just using sites every 3-4 days or so.

Every little helps!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Camping Cheques NOW £11.95 REVIEW ON 9th Jan !!!!!!*



1happy said:


> tomnjune said:
> 
> 
> > You are quite right, now that ACSI is 15 euros & camping cheques £11.95 (Given the current exchange rate :roll: )
> ...


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Also - remember the POIs are available here http://archiescampings.eu/downloadpage/ for Campingcheque AND ACSI - both of which are 2009 data.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Camping Cheques NOW £11.95 REVIEW ON 9th Jan !!!!!!*



oldun said:


> Camping Cheques cost €14 so at the current exchange rate they should cost close to £14.
> 
> As stated above if they are still at just over £11 then they are a real bargain as this represents an exchange rate of about €1,17 to the £.
> 
> I am sure they will go up again soon.


Hi oldun,
I also think that they are great when only staying one night, you don't end up paying some extortionate rate (often in excess of 25 Euros 8O )
and as mentioned before if someone has the goldcard then the cheques last four years....win,win in the current climate :wink: 
Hi tomnjune.
I haven't renewed my ACSI (cos have a few camping cheques left) but had heard they were now 15 Euro's....good point about eggs & baskets!

Hi ActiveCampers
Good link 8)

Cheers Catherine


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Camping Cheques NOW £11.95 REVIEW ON 9th Jan !!!!!!*

Just to say thanks for the thanks :wink:

Tomorrow is "D day" for the "review"....I hope they don't go up too much :roll: 
The pound has recovered slightly today 8) but perhaps not enough to prevent an increase  
Regards Catherine


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I should think C Cheques are doing ok out of this Forum :wink: 
Given the measly rate of Savings Interests Rates we may as well have the benefit of "Cheques in hand" or on card) for the future rather than lose money, in real terms, in the Bank.

Worth a bump Catherine 8)


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi.
I have posted an update on the first post of this thread.
stating the following copied & pasted from the camping cheques website

_At a meeting today, 9th January, we decided to charge a currency surcharge on all Cheques purchased from midnight tonight.

As the value of Sterling against the Euro has dropped so significantly since 15th September when we fixed our prices we have decided to increase the price of Camping Cheques to £13.40 (a supplement of £1.45 against previously published prices) with effect from midnight on 9th January. This increase will apply to new orders only and will not be charged retrospectively if you have already ordered Cheques from us.

For the time being, the currency supplement will NOT be charged for ferry-inclusive bookings and our current Early Booking Offer which closes on 31st January remains unaltered.

Thank you for your understanding and continued support.

The Camping Cheque UK Team_

I hope this saves someone some dosh :idea:  
Regards C


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Catherine

At least they give some notice for those who haven't done it yet!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Catherine

Saw the first post, thought must order mine then got sidetracked and forgot to order. Have just done so. You saved me £50!

Sal


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi MyGalSal
I am so pleased someone saved money....Thats what I hoped for..yipeeee
:wav: 
Regards Catherine


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Camping cheques*

If camping cheques are £13.40 and Asci are 11, 13 or 15 euros depending on the site, how can camping cheques be a better buy than the camping card ? Maybe I am bias as we usually only use the camping card "out of season" but we have had some great sites. As an afterthought, "1happy" why on earth would you want to spend 30 days at La Manga or do you have a boat berthed there.

nfire:


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

WELL IHAPPY
I HAPPY TOO, saved £75.00.

tomnjune


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, 1Happy, you just saved me £290 this year - probably more in the next 3 years!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"how can camping cheques be a better buy than the camping card ? Maybe I am bias as we usually only use the camping card "out of season" "_

At the "pre-midnight tonight" increase they are a better buy-that;s the whole point of the thread-to encourage people to buy before the increase.

BTW- Caming Cheques ARE "Out of Season" :lol:_


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Catherine 
just ordered some never used before as use asci all the time but at this price cannot go wrong.
Thanks


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Camping cheques*



aguilas389 said:


> If camping cheques are £13.40 and Asci are 11, 13 or 15 euros depending on the site, how can camping cheques be a better buy than the camping card ? Maybe I am bias as we usually only use the camping card "out of season" but we have had some great sites. As an afterthought, "1happy" why on earth would you want to spend 30 days at La Manga or do you have a boat berthed there.
> 
> nfire:


Hi as Telbell has already said the point was the £11.95 pre midnight price and for those who use camping cheques that is quite a saving!
As for ACSI only the 11 Euro sites work out better value |(at the current exchange rate  ) and in our experience those are few and far between :idea: 
Our decision to spend a month at La Manga was the 23 nights for 30 with the goldcard (I think i mentioned this :?: ) and therefore we actually paid £9.16 per night.
But we also go because we can cycle for miles & we have friends who spend 6 months there each winter, as believe many people do.....I know its not to everyone's taste but thats the beauty of us all being different.....So no I don't have a boat.

Finally thanks to everyone who posted to say they saved money... thats the beauty of MHF we share hints & knowledge & I'm so thrilled I took the time & made a few members happy  
Regards 1happy/Catherine


----------

